# Dark Sun Maps



## Knightfall (Jun 17, 2008)

Hmm, I thought I'd posted these maps here already once, but I can't seem to find a thread with them on it.

Anyway, a while ago I had the idea to create a new region for Dark Sun, so I designed some terrian map symbols based on the mapping style used in the original Dark Sun boxed set and just went crazy. (I combined them with the location symbols that someone else did and posted on the ProFantasy website.)

What I came up with was *Athas East*. Here's the main map:


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 17, 2008)

I've only done one close-up map in this region, and here's its basic description off of my Walk the Road wiki.

*Anboeg* is this regions _Tyr_ for the most part. Most adventures would start from that city, while adventure locations of note would be *The Dustglow* (old _Green Age_ lighthouse) or *Relugor* (an old dwarven hold that still stands relatively intact to this day). *Muvenor* and *Dopt* are vital to the regions defense from the wilder regions beyond the *Timber Vale*.

Each of the lesser cities are ruled by a sorcerer/priest known as a *solon* and the vale is loosely aligned together against forces outside of the vale. Anboeg's traditional ruler was usually a sorcerer/cleric/psion that is both sovereign & chancellor, known as the *Dragon Emperor*. However, the last Dragon Emperor died 300 years ago, as he didn't survive the transition to becoming a *dragon*. In his place, a new ruler took power at the request of the solons, a man named *Julro Mar'ihr* whose official title, at the time, was simply *Magnate*. After he took control of power in the vale, with the solons as his advisors, his title change to *Dragon Regent*. This title has been passed down through the last three hundred years, sometimes through hereditary means, sometimes through the will of the solons.

The current Dragon Regent is again a member of the noble *Mar'ihr Family*, which has remained prominent in the vale through the centuries. *Hilrao Mar'ihr* is only the sixth Mar'ihr that has held the title and the first in the family appointed to the position by the solons in nearly 140 years. Note that the Dragon Regent has real little power outside the city of Anboeg. The solons rule the rest of the vale. The solons of today are the same solons of 300 years ago and are all on the path towards becoming full dragons. This knowledge is widespread through the vale and the solons are greatly feared, as a result.

*Dragon Regent Hilrao* is the best chance for change in the vale since the time of his ancestor who first took the title. He is a strong-willed sorcerer/psion who is planning to become an advanced being as well, but an *avangion*, not a dragon. He has gone to great lengths to ensure that the solons don't discover his plans and he plays the part of the dull-witted Dragon Regent very well. However, he knows he is playing a *very* dangerous game with the solons and that eventually there will be civil war in the vale.

Only time will tell who survives to decide the vale's future...


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 18, 2008)

Someone saw my Dark Sun maps on my old RPG website and asked me to design this for him...


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice seeing Dark SUn work 
though I stick to the original Boxed set and keep players scared


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 19, 2008)

Silverblade The Ench said:
			
		

> Nice seeing Dark SUn work
> though I stick to the original Boxed set and keep players scared



Thanks. I did these a while ago mainly for fun. I never managed to use them in a game.


----------



## evildmguy (Mar 13, 2009)

I apologize for the noob question.  

I assume you did this is CCx.  Where did you get the Dark Sun symbols, specifically for the cities?  Is it in something from ProFantasy?  Or did you make it?  

Just wondering as I might start a DS campaign and if so, I want to do some maps in CC3.  

Thanks!

edg


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 13, 2009)

evildmguy said:


> I apologize for the noob question.
> 
> I assume you did this is CCx.  Where did you get the Dark Sun symbols, specifically for the cities?  Is it in something from ProFantasy?  Or did you make it?
> 
> ...



The city symbols were online at ProFantasy's website. I'm not sure if they're still on there, however. I might still have them on my PC or on CD. I'll check tomorrow or on the weekend and get back to you.


----------



## jaerdaph (Mar 13, 2009)

More great stuff, Knightfall. 



Knightfall said:


> The city symbols were online at ProFantasy's website. I'm not sure if they're still on there, however. I might still have them on my PC or on CD. I'll check tomorrow or on the weekend and get back to you.





Here's a link to the zip file @ profantasy:

http://www.sourcemaps.com/library/files/DarkSunSymbols.zip


----------



## evildmguy (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks!

edg


----------

